# Konqueror DOM support

## Benve

Mi serviva Konqueror senza tutto kde, quindi ho fatto solo un

emerge  kde-base/kdebase

Tutto bene, ma la funzionalità che mi serviva  non c'è in konqueror.

Invece sulla Slackware 9 c'era il DOM support, era in tool e serviva a vedere il sorgente come in un albero... tipo xml (non è una grande spiegazione ma chi lo a visto sa cosè) .

Devo emegerare altre cose?, cosa?

Grazie

----------

## bsolar

Non so cosa potrebbe portare quella feature in konq, ma se non sbaglio puoi usare mozilla (se è un'opzione).

----------

## cerri

Hai provato USE=xml?

----------

